# Stamp announcement: "Dogs at Work"



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

http://about.usps.com/postal-bulletin/2012/pb22328/html/info_013.htm

The U.S. Postal Service® celebrates the enduring part*nership between dogs and people with this set of four dif*ferent stamps depicting dogs at work: a guide dog assisting a blind woman; a military dog scouting and track*ing; a therapy dog visiting an elderly woman in her home; and a search and rescue dog in a field, ready to tackle the next assignment. Artist John M. Thompson created original paintings for the stamps, which were designed by art direc*tor Howard E. Paine.

The stamp will go on sale nationwide January 20, 2012


----------

